# Wood type for Puzzles



## Sewellyman (Sep 16, 2018)

Hi! I am new here, looking for suggestions on best wood type for making puzzles?

Thank you!


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Plywood.


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

What do you mean by puzzles? The kind that usually come in small pieces of an image to put together or they type that require solving the "trick" of how they go together or come apart?

For image type puzzels I would use 1/4" tempered masonite. The tricky solution type could be made from almost any type of wood.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

I like alder for its stability, fine grain, soft honey color, and resistance to splitting.


----------

